

Show HN: Tribes - A new community of people building great things together - lowglow
http://www.techendo.co/posts/tribes-a-new-community-of-people-building-great-things

======
macavity23
Good idea, but needs more info pre-request. I click on 'Genesis', it tells me
'Request an Invite', but doesn't give me any incentive.

Why should I sign up? What are you doing? What projects are going on? Entice
me :)

~~~
lowglow
Good idea. the value prop needs work. I guess I'm too close to the original
source to properly abstract it out into a service. I need to rethink the value
prop.

------
lowglow
This is evolved from our tribes meetup we have every Sunday. This was made to
help it scale. :) Our first tribe is named 'Genesis', related:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FH-q0I1fJY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FH-q0I1fJY)

